# Cycle getting longer and longer



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

I got my first pp AF at 3 months (February 04). Then I didn't have another for another 5 months (July 04). Then it came every 29-32 days until December. December was 35 days, starting on Christmas, and had been preceeded by a week of light spotting. Now my last 3 af have clocked in at 30, 34, and 39 days. Tomorrow is Day 40 for me. I am still nursing my 18 month old.

Should I be thinking of making an appointment with my gyn? I find it odd that they were fairly "normal" for 5 months, and now are growing longer every month.


----------



## Cole (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't have any answers, just understanding.... this happened to me all 3 times I've gone off the pill and I've never had it stabalize on its own. I have several months of "normal" (or at least fairly close) followed by each month gaining 5 to 7 days. I've never been pregnant (just now trying), so I don't know what will happen pp. BUT, its hard to chart, TTC, TTA etc when your body does this.

For the record, my AF was never anywhere close to normal when I started using the pill as my contraception at age 20. It was always irregular, but consistently within the 30-37 day timeframe.... Oh what I would do to have that back!!


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Are you charting? Usually your post-ovulation period (luteal phase) is consistent from month to month. So if you normally have a 10 day luteal phase, you could expect your period to begin 10 days from the day of O.
Your cycles are not really super irregular, to be honest. Severe irregularity would be something like a discrepancy of 20+ days between cycles consistently... "normal" cycles can vary by a few days and I would think you qualify under "mildly irregular" right now... nothing to warrant a visit to the GYN IMO. The fact that you are still nursing can contribute to the inconsistency... or have you been sick or stressed lately? Both of those factors can delay ovulation from month to month, making you have a longer than normal cycle. Again, the irregularity would be in the pre-ovulatory period though. Chart for a while if you know how... it really can be eye-opening and identify potential issues if there are any...
take care


----------



## gethane (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. Well they were irregular for me







. I was charting some. My luteal phase seemed to be 14 days. That however, may not be true. This month, however, there's a really good reason that I didn't get AF yet.

oops!

According to my LMP, I must've ovulated on CD 30 this month. Because that's the first time we had unprotected sex.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Well congrats on your oops







You might want to fudge your LMP so they don't consider you more pregnant than you really are, unless you are with a practice that accepts charting as valid and will go based on conception date.
take care


----------

